# Looking for amateur MMA fight in Colorado



## FearlessFreep

Um...title says it all.  I'd like to try my hands at an amateur level MMA match.  I live in Colorado Springs.  Anyone know of any place?

Thanks


----------



## Marginal

www.martialartsradio.com

Should have info on Kickdown there, which is usually a local show.


----------

